
Connect IFTTT Triggers to a REST API and Return the API's Response to IFTTT - benashbe
https://github.com/bberg/ifttt-proxy
======
benashbe
Ifttt-proxy simply proxies IFTTT triggers from one maker channel to a
specified API endpoint, and posts the API's response to a different IFTTT
endpoint. Use it to connect any IFTTT trigger -> API -> IFTTT action. (e.g.
push me metro next train times when I leave a geo-fence)

